# What Operating System you run ...?



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 19, 2004)

*Hi freinds .. 
    I expected to see this poll earlier but it didnt came so I thought I should start one ..Above are some common Operating systems listed. Choose ur Operating Systems among them .. People with Multiple OS should make their choice in their post as (1)MS Win XP + (5)Red Hat  ... I have included the most popular Linux distributions .. but if I have left anything then u can suggest it in ur post . ... 
    P.S. I deliberatly left Win 95 and Win NT from the poll as the poll options cant exceed 10. 
    Thanx .... 
*


----------



## guri35 (Jan 19, 2004)

Win xp home edition+win xp home edition


----------



## TheMask (Jan 19, 2004)

Windows XP Pro!  i have used Win 98/ME but like the stability of XP the best!


----------



## ice (Jan 19, 2004)

Microsucks win xp pro.
Btw masky, i tht u had bougth home..!


----------



## TheMask (Jan 19, 2004)

Ice, i own Win XP Home Edition! 


















































(i wudnt say anything more than that! hehehe )


----------



## ice (Jan 19, 2004)

hmm... ok..


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 19, 2004)

i think windows me is the best for my system atleast


----------



## super_ferrari (Jan 19, 2004)

(1)+(3)+(5)


----------



## ice (Jan 19, 2004)

coolcrook007 said:
			
		

> i think windows me is the best for my system atleast



win ME??? why??
My system came with win me. but now im runnin xp on it. and its a million times better.


----------



## abattoir (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah, 
xp is way better the me.
I run Windows XP Pro and Mandrake 9.1.4


----------



## svenkat83 (Jan 19, 2004)

I always felt comfortable with Win98 . I still think its the best when it comes down to Hardware compatibilities.


----------



## anupamsinha (Jan 19, 2004)

Had it not been for S/W support reasons. I wouldn't had upgraded from win 95. I still like that OS more than any other Windows OS. But many S/W refused to work on Win 95. So had to upgrade.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 20, 2004)

Win 98 is very unstable when u r overclocking and tweaking the software and hardware. Win XP is pretty good that way!


----------



## guri35 (Jan 20, 2004)

Whatever we might say microft sucks or bill gate F****,Xp is the best.I wonder how much energy people around the world waste hating and criticising microsoft.If they cud only use that energy in making a better alternative than xp.


----------



## anidex (Jan 20, 2004)

That is so true. Half the Americans are brainless and hate MS, the other half unintelligently follow the former half! MS is cool! Bill Gates is cool! 

Uh no, I'm not MS's campaign manager


----------



## [deXter] (Jan 20, 2004)

WinXP Pro + WinXP Pro + Win Me + Win 98 (virtual pc) + Redhat 9 + QNX 6.2


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 20, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> Win 98 is very unstable when u r overclocking and tweaking the software and hardware. Win XP is pretty good that way!



              

U must be joking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have done o'cing since more than a year,see, nothing's happened!!!!!!!

By the way, I use Win98SE (licensed, original  )


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 20, 2004)

Forgot, i liked XP, wud use XP if it wud not be for my Pixelview, it does not support Win2000 & WinXP


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 20, 2004)

Forgot, i liked XP, wud use XP if it wud not be for my Pixelview, it does not support Win2000 & WinXP


----------



## TheMask (Jan 21, 2004)

SunMysore said:
			
		

> U must be joking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have done o'cing since more than a year,see, nothing's happened!!!!!!!



Instead of OCing by about 10%, try something like OCing by about 50%... then u wud know  with 98, if i went one MHz, yes, just 1MHz too high, then 98 wud conk out, restart and restore the registry, restart, again wud find errors, and restore the registry back to what it was when i had installed 98! 1Mhz too high and everything gone!! that sucks,! Sucks big time! 

Come XP, no such problem whatsoever. if i get a BSOD, i dont lose nothing. Thats the kind of stability i am talking about!

BTW, whcich Pixelview TV Tuner u got with u? my Friend runs a Pixelview PlayTV Pro Ultra in XP. i cud get u the drivers from that card and u cud give it a try


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i think windows me is better then xp coz Xp hangs a bit tooooooooooooooo much on my sys


----------



## ice (Jan 21, 2004)

no dude.. did u update xp?? did u apply sp1.. After sp1 came out xp was one of the best os s ever.. I used to feel the same way.. but then i applied sp1.. and my most of the crashes went away..


----------



## TheMask (Jan 22, 2004)

well.. that may be true *ice*, but i have been running XP rock solid without any updates nor the Service Pack


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2004)

He He.. EAST OR WEST MS IS THE BEST. Win XP pro is great. Great stability and performance. Anyone knows abt LONGHORN????


----------



## guri35 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah u need atleast 256 mb mem xp gives no problem.Crashes occur onlywhen  u have low ram.


----------



## TheMask (Jan 22, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> Anyone knows abt LONGHORN????



Cud u elaborate on that? Almost all of us know about Longhorn in the sense we have heard about it


----------



## TheMask (Jan 22, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> Anyone knows abt LONGHORN????



Cud u elaborate on that? Almost all of us know about Longhorn in the sense we have heard about it


----------



## BONZI (Jan 22, 2004)

If ppl hate Ms thats because their products are highly prices. And an alternative ??? look for linux in next couple of years. BTW did you pay for your os. Start another poll for "DID YOU PAY FOR YOUR OS"


----------



## TheMask (Jan 23, 2004)

i did, i did!


----------



## cruisetjj (Jan 23, 2004)

I use WinXP Pro. The best part of XP is that it includes the drivers for most hardware stuff....also, u don't have to restart the comp after every software installation for most softwares.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 23, 2004)

I like Win XP for its stablenes... Even when WOW process crash nothin is lost .. I havent Shut down my system for so long .. I just use Hibernate .. My Windows Uptime was once 49 days and 3 Hours .. could u believe it ..?


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 23, 2004)

I have windows longhorn alpha 4051 ,it still has a long way to go..will be released in 2006-2008. Well as MS has said if they fullfill 60% of their list i will be more than happy. 

They are betting on the fact that the processing specs are going to triple till the release comes up , there will be entry level 1 gbs of RAM in every PC...etc


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 23, 2004)

major upgrade with a new security architecture called Palladium, a hardware 3D-enabled user interface, a brand-new, database-backed storage engine, and many more exciting new features

This new user interface, or "user experience," is code-named "Aero" and is based on a new .NET-based graphics API called "Avalon," which replaces earlier graphics APIs such as GDI and GDI+.

The Longhorn Start Menu and task bar will be enhanced with a new Sidebar component that can optionally appear locked to one side of the desktop. The Sidebar is an XML-based panel that includes links to local and remote resources.

Longhorn will require 3D video hardware to render special effects that will make the screen more photorealistic and deep

Microsoft has even pledged to retain DOS compatibility with Longhorn.

Now who said MS sucks??  even though i won't want to use it as my main desktop coz i hav the alpha build and just to make one change i have to go through 5-6 sub-menus and the sidebar just is stuck! hogging everything...

thought most applications have been working correctly. eg winamp,my fav game Half life


----------



## ice (Jan 23, 2004)

hmm.. ok..
where did u get longhord off.. donkey?


----------



## ice (Jan 23, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I like Win XP for its stablenes... Even when WOW process crash nothin is lost .. I havent Shut down my system for so long .. I just use Hibernate .. My Windows Uptime was once 49 days and 3 Hours .. could u believe it ..?



Ah.. i dont even hybernate.. just restart in 3-5 days.

Wow 49days is long.. even my comp hasnt been on without a restart for that long..


----------



## ice (Jan 23, 2004)

guri35 said:
			
		

> Yeah u need atleast 256 mb mem xp gives no problem.Crashes occur onlywhen  u have low ram.



I was runnin it like a dream even on 128MB ram. Right now i have 192.

On 128 i used to reeboot it once in 2 days.. now there are times when i dont reebot mycomp for an entire week or longer

PS: that means its on all the time. without any probmes.

@ Mask

Apply the updates, they make ur system smoother etc.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine is windows xp.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 23, 2004)

ice said:
			
		

> hmm.. ok..
> where did u get longhord off.. donkey?



why did u call me donkey for?   

I got it from one person who is msdn subscriber. Its 1 cd installation and works for about 160 days or so before it expires... so i cracked it and it been a good boy since.


----------



## ice (Jan 23, 2004)

I meant edonkey!!! ddidnt cal u a donkey...

lmfao!!!


----------



## Deep (Jan 23, 2004)

WinXP Pro version 2002 (SP1)

waiting for SP2 Beta to officially out..haha

Deep


----------



## adityaksharma (Jan 24, 2004)

1+4+5+10+8


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 24, 2004)

SP2 will be out near the end of First quarter of 2004 .. as the Micro$oft official report ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 24, 2004)

SP2 will be out near the end of First quarter of 2004 .. as the Micro$oft official report ...


----------



## Deep (Jan 24, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> SP2 will be out near the end of First quarter of 2004 .. as the Micro$oft official report ...



yup and some beta version leaked few days back..checked the screenies...looked good added some great features like new Firewall options and some more option but t his firewall was damn good...very custimizable..

regards
Deep


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh now I see ... You were also posting when I posted .. Thats why they locked me out of this page ..!! ... Mutual Exclusion Principle .. 
 Anyway .. Now I cant delete that repeated post ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh now I see ... You were also posting when I posted .. Thats why they locked me out of this page ..!! ... Mutual Exclusion Principle .. 
 Anyway .. Now I cant delete that repeated post ...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 13, 2004)

Very few of us run Linux ..? I am surprised ...


----------



## _timbuktoo (Mar 13, 2004)

I use Win98 + Winxp pro + Linux - Mandrake....
and am waiting to get my hands on S.U.S.E. from somewhere


----------



## Deep (Mar 13, 2004)

anyone tried gentoo linux or FreeBSD Yet ?

FreeBSD is very stable i have heard and gentoo is also very flexible..

Deep


----------



## Madhav (Mar 13, 2004)

Windows XP as primary

Then i have ME, Debian, Mandrake on Virtual PC


----------



## aditya2u4u (Mar 13, 2004)

hi i mainly use xp but i m intrested in 2003 server and longhorn and then many many new windows 
but i like 98 2 
but favorite r longhorn ,xp,2003 server


----------



## aditya2u4u (Mar 13, 2004)

hi i mainly use xp but i m intrested in 2003 server and longhorn and then many many new windows 
but i like 98 2 
but favorite r longhorn ,xp,2003 server


----------



## squid (Mar 14, 2004)

I have WIN98 + REDHAT LINUX 9


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 14, 2004)

You can get Linux cds with the tutorial books but there arent any books on FreeBSD which provides the CDs .. I think I have to download it


----------



## Tifosi (Mar 14, 2004)

no windows 95?


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 14, 2004)

Technically, is a bootable floppy an OS?


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 14, 2004)

Win XP + Win 2003 server + RedHat Linux 8.0 + My own custom Linux installation. I had FreeBSD but removed it because I couldn't get X running.

*Ujjwal:* Technically anything that runs by itself and helps other programs run is an OS. So a bootable floppy is definitely an OS unless it is just a bootloader.

*it_waaznt_me:* Check out this site *linuxcds.netfirms.com/. Thats where I bought my FreeBSD CDs. They deliver to most places in India and if you live in bangalore you can go there and collect them.

*Deep:* Linux is as stable and flexible as FreeBSD and Linux supports a lot more hardware than FreeBSD. And most open source software is developed for Linux. And also, as Linux uses GNU software, it has more "features" than FreeBSD. FreeBSD would make a good server though.


----------



## djmykey (Mar 14, 2004)

Well I have Windows 2000 + SP 4 installed. Man its a rock solid OS with the SP4 installed. I have never seen it go poof. I had upgraded from Win98 so I had some probs with the Explorer.exe but the SP4 solved every problem and im having a rock solid os now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 16, 2004)

Tifosi Refer to my post for the explaination ....

To all... Shall I replace Caldera or Debian with Window 2003 and Win 95 ..? Give your suggestions ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 16, 2004)

Tifosi Refer to my post for the explaination ....

To all... Shall I replace Caldera or Debian with Window 2003 and Win 95 ..? Give your suggestions ..


----------



## djmykey (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey I installed Win XP + SP1 its good. Steady and I can play games on it. So im happy now goin for some windows blinds or samurize or talisman lets see


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Mar 23, 2004)

XP + PCQ Linux2004

Grrrrr... it_wasnt_me where is slackware


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 23, 2004)

Rock_ya_baby said:
			
		

> Grrrrr... it_wasnt_me where is slackware



 Hey Rockky .. Its the 9th option dear ...


----------



## metalhart (Mar 23, 2004)

i think xp is the best and i use mandrake for the linux variant. mandrake rules. anybody know where i can download the latst commnuity version or the final one


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey now I see it 

SLACKWARE is my 4th favourite after FreeBSD (3rd)


----------



## abhinavpandey (Mar 24, 2004)

I think m$ is like the agents in Matrix they are there to keep the matrix safe but they ultimetly are the real ones who will bring down the matrix. 

Morpheus... 8)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 18, 2004)

Not many Linux users here .. 

I too removed RH9 after those adventures .. Now waiting for my Combo drive to come to try Suse ... 

Will Digit include the Latest Fedore Core 2 on forthcoming Digit DVD ..? Thanx ..


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> *Hi freinds ..
> I expected to see this poll earlier but it didnt came so I thought I should start one ..Above are some common Operating systems listed. Choose ur Operating Systems among them .. People with Multiple OS should make their choice in their post as (1)MS Win XP + (5)Red Hat  ... I have included the most popular Linux distributions .. but if I have left anything then u can suggest it in ur post . ...
> P.S. I deliberatly left Win 95 and Win NT from the poll as the poll options cant exceed 10.
> Thanx ....
> *



Win XP Professional SP1a


----------



## prankzter (Aug 18, 2004)

WHERE THE HELL IS UNIX ON DIS POLL????


----------



## medpal (Aug 18, 2004)

i thought how can i miss this thread and then i found batty`s starting date, so this rise of phoenix form the ashes.

my vote goes to windows xp home edition sp1a all the latest updates and waiting for sp2.


----------



## anispace (Aug 18, 2004)

WIN ME is the best for my system
although it came with WIN 95(osr2)...

stable(well almost) and fast..


----------



## demoninside (Aug 18, 2004)

WIn XP+WIn 98+Red HAt+SUSE+mandrake in two diffrent sys.


----------



## rakee (Aug 18, 2004)

I consider win 98 to be the best
I use win 98,Xp,2000,Linux-Fedora core 1,Suse 9.1 personal,ElX linux


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 18, 2004)

Rakee

What do U do with all these OSs, 

Me, Long time Windows XP Lover & user


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 19, 2004)

i use genuine windows xp pirated edition


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 19, 2004)

i use winXP Pro (SP1+SP2+Autopatcher XP 4.5.12) and win 98 SE on my celeron 950 with 128 MB RAM  .XP does not hangs ever, it runs as smoothly as 98 because of SP's.  98 is more tweakable than XP as for surfing and running all kind of old programs.

i tried linux for few weeks but due to complex nature of linux, i freezed the penguin in the bin. .its the windows that rocks...............  


*www.punjabilok.com/images/punjabilok_logo_wh.gif

www.punjabilok.com


----------



## mail2and (Aug 19, 2004)

i use XP sp2 and linspire... very soon will move to lycoris 1.4


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 19, 2004)

win 98se 4 now......will upgrade to Xp when I get better hardware


----------



## borg (Aug 19, 2004)

I use Windows 2000. I consider it to be the best OS from MS to date. Its a no nonsense system which simply works. 

Why isn't Mac OS in the list?. I know very few people use it. None the less, it should have been in the list.


----------



## Â¦[ F| Â¦Â¯< F| |\| (Aug 20, 2004)

I use 98 coz when u start installing stuff then ur comp really slows down on XP.


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 20, 2004)

I use Win XP pro OEM version from compaq. It doesn't hang but gets sloowed after a month after installation. It's stable. I didn't restart the computer for 3 months. Used only hibernate. But had to bformat it after 3 months coz it got affected by avirus which a later came to know was blaster. I didn't restart my comp from 69 days. But i'll have to when i install sp2


----------



## Jasmeet (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm using Windows XP Professional. I have stopped the services which I don't need in Win. XP and it has really boosted my computer


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Aug 21, 2004)

I love Microsoft Windows XP Professional and my beta version of the 64 bit Windows os.


----------



## anusoni (Aug 21, 2004)

hey m8's me have a tri-boot configuration as of yesterday 
(me keep changing os's when i get bored..lol)
As of now i have

Win 98(Secondary Partition Logical Drive)
Win XP(Primary Partition)
SUSE Linux 9.1(Second HDD Primary Partition)


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 21, 2004)

I use (3) Windoze 98 and (5)Red Hat Linux 9.0
 I hate Microsucks and Windoze.


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 21, 2004)

I also use MacOSX in my college lab. I love the speed and the stability of Apple computers. We browse the net thru these machines.


----------



## Prashray (Aug 21, 2004)

Windows 98 SE and Windows XP Pro.


----------



## Ashis (Aug 22, 2004)

I Use Windows XP Pro + Fedora Core Version 10 !
They all Rocks (But I would Like to try Suse.


----------



## AiM (Aug 22, 2004)

Hai I use,
  [Windooze 98, Me ,2000 , Xp Professional  ,Home ,2003 server ]

               + [Fedora core 1 , Pcq linux 2004 ,Knoppix 3.2 ,Xandors open circulation edition ,Mandrake 9.1 , suse 9.1 ]


                  Cool enough!!!! mmmmmhhh!!


              I use any of 2 windows +  2 linux combo.

                       now win me ,xp pro +  Fedora ,Suse


                              Happy working and study.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 22, 2004)

Windows XP pro.+Windows 98se +Goin to install Redhat Linux 10 in this week to get the First linux eXPerience


----------



## VD17 (Aug 22, 2004)

XP Home SP2 + Win 98SE + Win2K pro.
will soon change to Win XP Pro SP2 + 98....


----------



## rj2k (Aug 23, 2004)

win xp pro+win zp media centre+win 2003+redhat linux 9
on 250 gb harddisk on a p4 3.06 Ghz with ht on 1 gb of ram.
i have emulated all my os'es into longhorns!!

with kol's visuall style longhorn
       longhorn screensaver/login/logoff/bootscreen from various
       people from neowin.net.
       smartbar xp latest skinned to perfectly match
       yz toolbar 
       yz dock
       yz shadow
       madotate
       etc./etc./etc. .........jus for the info!


----------



## pirate (Aug 23, 2004)

many of u are using XP? then hoe can u browse internet with it  when it is pirated?


----------



## rj2k (Aug 23, 2004)

haha! wrong again! i am using every original os!


----------



## VD17 (Aug 23, 2004)

why there's no risk in browsing the net with pirated os....


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 23, 2004)

What do pirates what to do most??? * Surfing * (in the sea though)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 31, 2004)

Lol  ... And what do Penguins do ...?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 2, 2004)

See is this possible...i have windows xp original Cd but i use its key in my PC and Laptop ..setup ran from original CD ....M i running pirated version...??


----------



## terminator (Sep 2, 2004)

win XP home + 2000 pro + RH8 + SuSE 9.1


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 2, 2004)

Yes .. You are not allowed to install copies on different computers .. Consider buying another licence ...


----------



## Linux (Sep 3, 2004)

I am running Linux95 ....he he he hehe


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 3, 2004)

well thanks to digits sep CD 
now i have Windows XP SP2


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 3, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Yes .. You are not allowed to install copies on different computers .. Consider buying another licence ...



  Cheeez Isnt it enough i have One licenced Version ....i mean comeon look around ...most may be even without one....!!!!!!    Peace Man


----------



## adithyagenius (Sep 3, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Yes .. You are not allowed to install copies on different computers .. Consider buying another licence ...



I remember in one of the ms EULA it was written that u can use the same key on one desktop and one laptop only. I think they later changed it and now u need separate cd key which u can get for discount if u show them ur cd key.


----------



## techno_mariner (Sep 4, 2004)

Windows XP Home + Windows ME + Mandrake Linux 9.2.....going to try out Bert PE and MandrakeMove or Knoppix...damn that might be the longest list...lol


----------



## nirajan (Sep 4, 2004)

Windows XP Profesional (Pirated ) and just installed redhat 9 two days ago. i am perfect in installing redhat cause i have installed it for more than 20 times, but always formated my disk within 1 week of installing redhat. its too much for me , dont know how people can tolerate linux.


----------



## techie_it (Sep 4, 2004)

Win XP- pro is good, have been using for long time..  
btw , for servers , Windows 2000 Advance Server is the BEST


----------



## mail2and (Sep 4, 2004)

xandros


----------



## Brain dead (Sep 4, 2004)

looks like xp rules the roost.

love it or hate it, you have it.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 4, 2004)

I installed Suse yesterday .. I am liking it .. Its way better then RH9 ... Still playing with it btw ..


----------



## Smoke (Apr 27, 2008)

bump...
Lot of Oses missing, I guess poll needs a revision.


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

Why did u bump it 
4 years old thread


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 27, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> I installed Suse yesterday .. I am liking it .. Its way better then RH9 ... Still playing with it btw ..



Ok, have a look at this post should you need any help


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 27, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Ok, have a look at this post should you need any help



Three and a half year have passed since he posted. Do you think he will be needing any help now?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 27, 2008)

hullap said:


> Why did u bump it
> 4 years old thread



I have mentioned the reason...and currently we have lot of revised oses in the form of ubuntu, fedora, vista, etc. 64bit oses ,etc. dont u think the reason is enough.
Do u want me to start another thread with the same title?
WTH this thread is here then?


----------



## hullap (Apr 27, 2008)

dude its MUCH better to open a new thread than bump a 3-4 year old one


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 27, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Three and a half year have passed since he posted. Do you think he will be needing any help now?



OOPS didn't see the date

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2123379126_ecddd6348f_o.png


----------



## hahahari (Apr 27, 2008)

xp and vista dual boot.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 28, 2008)

windows xp sp3


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice bump  Mac OS X Leopard


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

^YUP  
*Debian* GNU/Linux Sid for the past 1.5 yrs(even got it rescued from a almost dead harddisk)


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 28, 2008)

Win 2000, XP, Ubuntu


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

_Micro$oft Windows XP_


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

where's Windows Vista?


----------



## casanova (Apr 28, 2008)

Look at the thread start date. It was created in 2004.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> where's Windows Vista?


obsolete technologies


----------



## desiibond (Apr 28, 2008)

casanova said:


> Look at the thread start date. It was created in 2004.


 
LOl. Who the heck reopened this thread?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 28, 2008)

Kubuntu Gutsy and a host of other OSes like Sabayon, Slackware, Fedora in VMs.  About 30 Gb out of my 40 Gb HD is spent on Virtual Hard disks.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

VM's suck !


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea .. Nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 28, 2008)

Cmon guys, why do u have to keep on bumping a 4 year old thread?

Let it die in peace.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 29, 2008)

praka123 said:


> VM's suck !


Yup..But they are good when you want to just try out any OS and don't wanna get into repartitioning your HDD, editing grub files and stuff.!


----------



## axxo (Apr 29, 2008)

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/271/universalsoldiertheretuzt3.jpg 

Back to xp after six long miserable months with vista


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 12, 2008)

Other:
Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)


----------



## goobimama (May 12, 2008)

^^ Why not Hardy Heron?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

Ubuntu Hardy Heron Off course


----------



## Night Rider (May 12, 2008)

Linux Mint 4.0 Daryna.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

XP SP2 and Ubuntu hardy.


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

Fedora F9
gonna download as soon as it releases


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

^^
When is it coming?
BTW yum sux


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

Kal aayega


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2008)

*Re: What Operating System yo* r*n ...?*

Windows xp pro
Windows Vista
Fedora *ore 8
Open S*s*e 10.3


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (May 13, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 works just fine for me.


----------



## gary4gar (May 14, 2008)

Desktop: Ubuntu 8.04 + Windows xp sp3
Notebook1: Windows Vista Home Basic
Notebook2: Mandriva one 2008


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 14, 2008)

Windows XP Pro SP2.
Windows Mobile 5.0.
Where is the option of Vista in Voting?


----------



## New (May 15, 2008)

Win XP professional...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 15, 2008)

There was no Vista in 2004 when this thread was started ..


----------



## The Conqueror (May 15, 2008)

please stop bumping old threads


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Desktop: Ubuntu 8.04 + Windows xp sp3
> Notebook1: Windows Vista Home Basic
> Notebook2: Mandriva one 2008


poore OS ki dukaan laga di 
ab apple bhi chak le


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 16, 2008)

Then this thread should be edited or closed. There should be other options too!


----------

